# Toshiba Satellite - C640-I4014 - Buying advice



## aravind (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello there!

I've been looking to buy a laptop for predominantly 
1. Office Suites involving works (text editors, presentations and spreadsheets)
2. Watching movies (including HD ones)
3. Surfing the web

I saw an offer that said
Model: Toshiba Satellite C640-I4014
Price: INR 25400 (inclusive of tax)

It is supposed to be a slash of INR 1900 on the occasion of a local festival!! (I don't know if I buy that!) (I just want to know if this laptop is a good buy now at this price compared to its competition).

I just don't know if it is a good buy. I would like some opinions on that and maybe suggestions for better alternatives.

The specifications are as follows.


CPU Technology
Intel® Pentium® i3-2330M Processor (2.2 GHz, 3MB Cache)

Operating System
Non OS

Memory Slot
System Memory (expandability): upto 8 GB DDR3
Memory Slot 1 (GB): 2GB DDR3 1333 MHz
Memory Slot 2 (GB): None

Screen Size / Display (cms)
35.56cm (14) HD LED display 
CSV Screen (16:9 aspect ratio) 
Resolution: 1366 X 768 pixels

Graphics
Intel® HM55 chipset
Intel® HD Graphics 

Hard Disk Drive (HDD)
320GB SATA @ 5400 rpm

Optical Disk Drive (ODD)
DVD Super Multi with DVD RAM Support + - R DL(SATA)

Interfaces
RGB port, Kensington port, 2 USB ports (2.0), RJ45, Laptop adaptor, Card reader (supports SD, SD-HC, MMC, mini SD), Mic-in, Headphone-out

Sound System
Built-in Stereo® speakers
Intel® High Definition Audio 1.0

Webcamera
Integrated with Face Recognition Feature

Pointing Device
Touchpad: Multi-touch touchpad with gesture support

Battery
6 Cell Lithium-Ion Battery upto 3 hrs

Warranty Upgrade Offer
Free upgrade from 1 Year Domestic Limited Warranty to 1 Year International Limited Warranty worth R 2,999/- 

Dimensions
Weight starting @ 2.1 kgs
Size (WxDxT): 339.6 x 232 x 31.9/36.9 mm

Connectivity
LAN: 10/100 Mbps 
802.11(b/g/n)WB195-HMC 
Bluetooth® V3.0+HS

Special Features
Genchaku Black with Tops Pattern with Half Glossy Keyboard. Better Speaker with Audio Enhancement

Security features
Slot for Kensington cable lock, User power on password, Supervisor password, HDD password

Thanks.

P.S. I'm still not able to figure out if an HDMI port is essential. I can't figure out if this laptop has one from the configuration specifications offered either.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 17, 2012)

I think this is the piece of junk.

core i3 is previous gen

for all your needs and assuming your budget as 30k

Buy Sony VAIO E Series Laptop VPCEH25EN/B (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews my friend got this sony for 29.5k a month ago.

HP ProBook 4430s( With Integrated HP Fingerprint Sensor) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook excellent business class quality laptop 27k



fill this questionairre so that we can help you better www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-ne...ionnaire-laptop-netbook-purchase-queries.html


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 17, 2012)

I would suggest that rather getting it get a Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 which has better processor,better RAM,better hard disk.
And it just costs 3.5-4k extra and its worth it for that.
The laptop has good specs but just average build quality.
Apart from that you can have a look at Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG25EN,I have recently bought this,its a great laptop.You can get it for 28k


----------



## aravind (Jan 17, 2012)

> core i3 is previous gen



I was under the impression that this was a 2nd Generation Core i3 processor. Please correct me if I'm wrong.



> I would suggest that rather getting it get a Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 which has better processor,better RAM,better hard disk.
> And it just costs 3.5-4k extra and its worth it for that.



My budget is 25 K max (No room for extending the budget. It was with great reluctance that I actually extended the budget to INR 400 over my fixed limit).



> fill this questionairre so that we can help you better Questionnaire for Laptop/Netbook purchase queries



Sorry that I didn't fill this in the first place. I thought I'd narrowed it down and  hence this was not necessary. Will do it now.

Thanks for your replies, guys.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

INR 25000 (This is the maximum. Unless there is a HUGE difference for a difference of, say, INR 500. So INR 25500 is the absolute maximum).

2) What size notebook would you prefer?

Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen (or)
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
I don't really care much about the weight. I'd like 15" but I'd settle for 14" since it comes at a lower price. Nothing less than 14".



3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
Buying in India. 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: -----------
b. Dislike: Sony, Dell and HP (I've always believed these big names charge much more than the competition for comparable configurations and unreasonably so. I've had a Lenovo and an Acer for 4 years now. I've never had to take them even once to a service centre. I do agree I could be wrong about my opinion though).


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
a. Text editing, Presentations and Spreadsheets
b. Watching HD movies
c. Surfing the web
d. The kind of photo-editing one does with GIMP and Picasa
e. The kind of audio-editing one does with Audacity
f. Will NOT do video editing.
g. Will NOT be using it for gaming. 

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Predominantly lying on the desk. The only reason I'm choosing a laptop is because I have to use it for presentations at work. Everyone is expected to carry one.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
No.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
I'm not very concerned about it. 3 hours should be good enough.

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Without seeing it is fine with me.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
I'd be multi-booting with Windows 7 and 2 or 3 Linux distros.

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
I don't understand this much. The better the better.

Thanks.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> I think this is the piece of junk.
> 
> core i3 is previous gen


No it is the 2nd generation(SB)processor.
Why do you even bother to reply to threads on things that you know nothing about?
@o.p,it is a decent laptop.not the best vfm,but decent enough.
Toshiba laptops generally have very low failure rate.



Freedom.Forever said:


> fill this questionairre so that we can help you better www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-ne...ionnaire-laptop-netbook-purchase-queries.html


Do not really think,even with that questionnaire,you can really help.
Get your basics right first.
You can not even distinguish a first and 2nd gen of icore!!


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 17, 2012)

aravind said:


> I was under the impression that this was a 2nd Generation Core i3 processor. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Its has a 2nd gen processor.



> My budget is 25 K max (No room for extending the budget. It was with great reluctance that I actually extended the budget to INR 400 over my fixed limit).


I can understand but the thing is that there will be a lot of difference in performance and both the laptops I have listed above are worth every penny otherwsie I wouldn't have suggested you anything beyond budget.As laptops are not bought everyday,well thats my personal suggestion.
Now it is upto you.
And also remember that the Toshiba laptop you have listed(even the one which I have listed) doesn't have a good build quality.
So choose wisely.


----------



## aravind (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, everyone.

I ended up choosing Toshiba Satellite C640-I4015. It has the same configurations with a blue lid.

I got it for INR 24 500 and I got a Toshiba laptop bag to go along with it. I probably could have pinched off a 4 GB pen drive but I guess I wasn't too pushy enough to pull it off. 

Thanks for you inputs, again.

Cheers!


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2012)

Did you got Philips 5.1 speakers?
As few weeks back they(toshiba) were giving it with every laptop


----------



## Tenida (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats for your new laptop.Reddragon is right,  Toshiba has very less failure rate.My Toshiba Sattelite L45 is still running strongly.Purchased in 2007.So chill you have got very nice product.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2012)

red dragon said:


> No it is the 2nd generation(SB)processor.
> Why do you even bother to reply to threads on things that you know nothing about?
> @o.p,it is a decent laptop.not the best vfm,but decent enough.
> Toshiba laptops generally have very low failure rate.
> ...



I totally agree with you bro.He just keep jumping on the threads without any knowledge.I think he is just more concerned about increasing his no. of posts.  
I suggest him to do some homework and then give suggestions to anyone


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 23, 2012)

oh sorry! it is 2nd gen indeed. 2xxx. sorry op just missed the series 2xxx.

but still toshiba is same.
btw congrats. do post some pics and review it too.

to all my rocket scientist TDF friends:
you all may be GEEKS and professional reviewers but what I post, is to help new buyers. I havent owned a laptop(still in process read:confused) but I definately know the prices and current market better(definately not more than GEEKS) and I learn not from flipkart or letsbuy. but have talked to local dealers. my friends have all kinds of laptops(vaios hps acers hcls asuses lenovos toshibas and your favourite macbooks but no wipros) in my hostel,  so I post.
and what I post is, the best of my knowledge(and I am not a GEEK), that point had been misread. and mistakes do happen(except to GEEKS).

and one more thing I am not going to dwell TDF for decades, like GEEKS do. I barely get time, and when I do, I try to help(read:AFAIK). this thing I'm saying because I want to tell you that I dont care about my post count(as GEEKS do).

But I have free speech, and I use it to help someone(read:try to) not to mock at someone(like GEEKS do).



to OP

is there any keyboard flex, how well are the hinges??

quot<I suggest him to do some homework and then give suggestions to anyone>
thanks for your feedback. I'll see what can be done.


----------



## aravind (Feb 20, 2012)

@aroraanant: No mate, I did not get any speakers. All I got was a lousy bag.

@tenida: Thank you.

@freedomforever: The hinges are good. I have no idea what keyboard flex means. 

In general, I find the laptop very good. 

The touchpad's tap-to-left-click does not work by default under Linux Mint. I have to use the left-click button. I am yet to install any other distro.

I somehow miss the 3rd USB port although I could use a USB hub.

The keyboard is too glossy for my liking and attracts way too many fingerprints. The lid is not that glossy, but that attracts a lot of fingerprints too. Maybe, my hands are just too dirty!

I'm actually very satisfied with the product. Thanks for your opinions, everyone.

P.S. Toshiba 

In the above Toshiba's page, for the model C640-I4014, the CPU Technology says, "Pentium i3" Am I not reading it right or is it a typo at the page?


----------



## realdan (Feb 20, 2012)

well u gotta buy a pair of gloves to be used when u use ur laptop 

i think it is typo


----------



## stonecaper (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry To Bring This old thread Back from dead but wanted to know from the experts if this laptop is still VFM in terms of general use
i will buy This for my brother who will have to download some study met Via His College wi-fi and Watch movies/listen to music etc
I am Getting it for Rs.23,999 (FREE Branded 8GB Pen Drive + Branded Anti Virus) from letsbuy
also i am planning to use a trick on letsbuy,Since my Pincode Is Not Serviceable For COD, i am gonna use a Servicable One and When the Courier will call to deliver the Product,i will change the pincode...Would that be okay???
or Should I buy from any B&M shop in chandni?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2012)

This laptop is ok for general use, not a very good one and neither a bad one, its a kind of ok.
Mention your budget, will try to suggest some other laptops as well.

And I think the trick that you gonna do is not gonna work, instead I can suggest you to give a pincode of any nearest area or any of your friends address which is servicable and when they will come you can simply collect it from the courier office or from your friends place.


----------



## stonecaper (Apr 5, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> This laptop is ok for general use, not a very good one and neither a bad one, its a kind of ok.
> *Mention your budget*, will try to suggest some other laptops as well.
> 
> And I think the trick that you gonna do is not gonna work, instead I can suggest you to give a pincode of any nearest area or any of your friends address which is servicable and when they will come you can simply collect it from the courier office or from your friends place.



My Budget Is Strictly 24-25K

TIA


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 5, 2012)

You can have a look at Asus X54H-SX137D and Fujitsu Lifebook LH531 also....


----------



## stonecaper (Apr 10, 2012)

Anything else guys???


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2012)

Create a new thread and fill the questionnaire so that you can get more suggestions by more members


----------



## sarthak (Apr 10, 2012)

Toshiba has refreshed their laptops.
Toshiba announces fresh C, L, S and P series laptops for back-to-school season -- Engadget
If possible wait for them to be launched in India.


----------

